# Brain Teaser: Game on!



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2014)

Let's see who can get the most correct or as close to the correct answer as possible. Some are species and some are hybrids. Some have been posted and some have not. I don't want it to be too easy so they are slightly out of focus:evil:

You will ask, "What do I win?" The answer, "A title- StaminodeKing"!!

*no.1*






*2*





*3*





*4*





*5*





*6*





*7*


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2014)

Im glad they're flower parts.............


----------



## Ray (Mar 18, 2014)

Who do you think you are, sticking your sexual parts in our faces like that?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 18, 2014)

Ray said:


> Who do you think you are, sticking your sexual parts in our faces like that?



Georgia O'keeffe? Robert Mapplethorpe?


----------



## Hera (Mar 18, 2014)

Ray said:


> Who do you think you are, sticking your sexual parts in our faces like that?



Hahaha. Rofl.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Im glad they're flower parts.............



What makes you so sure? With a little more focus we might have a new international best seller!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 18, 2014)

My only guess is #1 is P. venustum...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2014)

You are correct Orchid Boy but looking back at the picture I can see the gonads (pollenia) are in better focus then the stami!


----------



## Hera (Mar 18, 2014)

1venustum
2 ?
3 ?
4 ?
5 chamberlainianum
6 rothschildianum
7 phillipenense

That was fun to research. Cool game but hard.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2014)

Not too shabby Hera. You got #1,#2, #3, #4 and #5 right! #6 you managed to pick out one of the great grandparents and #7 you got one of the parents!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 18, 2014)

#3 praestans


----------



## abax (Mar 18, 2014)

Not fair! I have a virus and my head exploded! The international orchid
porn police are gonna get you, SK.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2014)

eggshells said:


> #3 praestans



Nupe, try again Sorry about your poor health Angela. Maybe a good romance novel and a warm fire will help put your head back together (and stop looking at my pictures you naughty girl!)


----------



## Trithor (Mar 20, 2014)

6 Kemp tower?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 20, 2014)

This thread made my night.
...and made me realize I dont pay close enough attention to orchid parts!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2014)

Trithor said:


> 6 Kemp tower?


It is a hybrid Gary but not that one. Notice what I told Hera, "#6 you managed to pick out one of the great grandparents" 


Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> This thread made my night.
> ...and made me realize I don't pay close enough attention to orchid parts!


I admit LMB, I was taken back by the initial response as well!! I was in tears laughing so hard.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2014)

A clue; #3 is the last species


----------



## Trithor (Mar 23, 2014)

SK, you are a hard task master! Being a Sunday, perhaps a few hours in the lab (I have a few pods that have ripened, spicerianum, philippinense, and wilhelminae), then open a bottle of wine and go through a bunch of orchid pics and try and scrutinize their nether regions (I will need the wine to reduce my embarrassment as I am sure to feel oddly perverted)


----------



## Hera (Mar 23, 2014)

Taking another stab at #2. Glanduliferum?


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2014)

Pollinators perspective!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2014)

#2 stonei


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2014)

Hera said:


> Taking another stab at #2. Glanduliferum?


#2 is a hybrid and glandulif is not one of the parents.


Justin said:


> #2 stonei



stonei is one of the two parents.


----------

